# Netflix teases 4K streaming straight to UHD TVs, expect details at CES next month



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Netflix teases 4K streaming straight to UHD TVs, expect details at CES next month*

Netflix has been talking up its ability to stream Ultra HD resolution video (demonstrated at the last CES with a local video feed), and CPO Neil Hunt reiterated those "next year" promises to Stuff.tv. Specifically, he indicated the streamer has deals to offer 4K video via embedded players on UHD TVs from several manufacturers that will be announcing them at CES.

What you won't hear about -- at least immediately -- is any 4K support from set-top boxes, including the two next-generation consoles, as Netflix is apparently waiting for standards (read: DRM) and HDMI 2.0 to mature first.

*Stuff.tv: Netflix to stream House of Cards season 2 in 4K*

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------

